# Who will be this years dissapointment?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Last season is was Marquis Daniels - with a touch of Keith van Horn.

Who do you think will dissapoint the most? Unfortunately I'm thinking its Maurice Ager - we have all these high expectations but he was the 28th pick (must of been a reason for that).

I pray we got another Howard though..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Last season is was Marquis Daniels - with a touch of Keith van Horn.
> 
> Who do you think will dissapoint the most? Unfortunately I'm thinking its Maurice Ager - we have all these high expectations but he was the 28th pick (must of been a reason for that).
> 
> I pray we got another Howard though..


Ager and Croshere.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

t1no said:


> Ager and Croshere.


I actually disagree on Croshere. I think he will be surprisingly good. Great locker-room guy who can backup Nowitzki's minutes efficiently.

He will try on defense and grab a few rebounds - he's everything we imagined in Van Horn except some shooting ability.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Agreed but i am worried about injuries not how he is going to perform.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Avery.

He's already had some puzzling moments with adjustments; and the Finals collapse* just blew my mind. :eek8: 

* No disrespect to the Heat, but a young team appeared full of itself. It's not that big of a surprise, but Avery is supposed to be the great motivator, right?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Avery and Dirk just had huge mistakes in the finals but thats what you get with an inexperienced team


I dont think we'll have any because we're just loaded so even 1 mistake is fine


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Avery.
> 
> He's already had some puzzling moments with adjustments; and the Finals collapse* just blew my mind. :eek8:
> 
> * No disrespect to the Heat, but a young team appeared full of itself. It's not that big of a surprise, but Avery is supposed to be the great motivator, right?


Ahh i forgot about him, thank you for reminding me.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Ahh i forgot about him, thank you for reminding me.


I may be wrong, but you probably are in a worse mood now that you've been reminded, right? :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I may be wrong, but you probably are in a worse mood now that you've been reminded, right? :biggrin:


Bad memories..


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree, Ager.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk...again...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Hate to say this, but I am actually thinking Devin.

Ager won't get much playing time, if ANY, so he can't disappoint.

We are already expecting nothing from Pavel.

The new players are mostly bench players, so there is not much expectation there either...

Most "analysts" are predicting that Devin will be starter-ready by AllStar of next season, but I don't see it. He'll need to pack on some meat to compete with the big bodies (Avery's been wanting that for a while now), and whether or not the added weight would affect his speed and mobility is yet to be seen.

We all hope Devin will be more consistent next season, but that kind of high expectation usually lead to.....


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Ager will be fine. I don't know what you all expect from a rookie drafted at the end of the 1st round. He should not be mentioned unless he really bombs...but again..he's a rookie.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We're only dissapointing ourselves with Ager. If he was good enough to come in and be a contributor on a title contender, he wouldn't have been available at 28.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Ager, you heard it here first.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont see how he could be a dissapointment, he wont get much play time so what could he possibly do to dissapoint us?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Exactly. I don't see what you all expect in a player drafted 28th. he certainly has the talent to become a Josh Howard but he won't do that as soon as the regular season begins because he's on a very deep and veteran led team.


----------

